# Zinkwanne gestalten



## kendoblo (20. Aug. 2008)

Erst einmal Hallo an Alle Forumsmitglieder!
Ich habe eine ovale Zinkwanne (0,7m x 0,55m x 0,3m)geerbt 
und mir überlegt aus ihr einen Terrassenteich zu machen.Bin dann
über Google auf dieses tolle Forum gestoßen.Nun habe ich schon herausgefunden keine Fische hineinzu geben.Da ich aber sogar keine
Ahnung und Vorstellung zur Gestaltung habe hoffe ich auf Tipps und 
Anregungen von euch.Vielen Dank schon mal.

Liebe Grüße Kendoblo


----------



## Eugen (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Zinkwanne gestalten*

hallo Ken,

hier ist meine :

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/browseimages.php?c=518&userid=


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Zinkwanne gestalten*

Hei, das einzige was geht, ist Tropische Fische reinzutun, aber dann müßte die Wanne von innen gestrichen werden und die Fische brauchen im Winter Asyl im Haus... Was gut geht, sind Elossoma Everglady oder __ Macropoden. Mit andern Fischen bekommt man wegen der Temperaturunterschiede Probleme...
Wollte mal einen Topfteich mit Wagtailplaty bestücken, aber mein Aquarienfritze hat mir keine verkauft, weil er sagte, die schwimmen unter 15° bauchoben. Höchstens mit Heizung, aber das wollte ich nicht. Ist mir zu teuer und halt stromabhängig...
Diesjahr habe ich 3 Endlerguppys aus unserem Bestand draußen in einer 20 liter Faunabox mit Redfiregarnelen, aber das geht nicht mehr lange, dann müssen sie wieder rein ins AQ.

VG Monika


----------



## goldfisch (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Zinkwanne gestalten*

Hallo Monika,

In einer kleinen Wanne ohne Technik wären Makropoden als Luftatmer möglich, ohne Abeckung bleiben die aber höchstwarscheinlich nicht drin.
Nur südliche Formen von Macropodus sind tropisch. Elassoma Everglady ist auch nicht tropisch. 

Aber viel wichtiger, wo bekommst Du ihn her. Mein Dealer hat es nicht geschaft, obwohl wochenlang auf der Stockliste seines Großhandels und ich ihn die Bestellnr. diktiert habe !

mfg Jürgen


----------

